# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Die Bauernmesse in Khon-Kaen.

## rampo

Einmal im Jahr ist eine der Groessten Messen im Isaan so um ende Januar ca 10 Tage lang ,

in der Uni Khon-Kaen .

Mein erster Weg war natuerlich zum Stand meiner Frau .

----------


## rampo

Da ab zu den wichtigen sachen .

----------


## rampo

Das sind schon Kunstwerke der Preis ist auch danach.



















Fg. Fortsetzung Morgen

----------


## rampo

So weiter gehts mit den Rundgang .























warum es keine Roten Tomaten gibt , ist wie wen deine Thaiverwantschaft in deinen Garten kommt alles was Reif oder auch nicht ist weck.

----------


## rampo

Diese Viecher kennt jedere Falang , der Wasserbueffel ist Krank  die Tierarzt Rechnung .



















Fg. Fortsetzung folgt .

----------


## rampo

Was fuer Blumen Freunde .

----------


## rampo

Ein Blick zu den Fruechten .

----------


## rampo

Die letzten Bilder .

Seide .












Casawa oder Manjok 

Ein Blick noch zur Frau 


Und ab Nachhause . Fg.

----------


## rampo

Er ist aber nicht der Reiche mit dem Koks .








70 Jahre Jung der Mann,beim schliesen von der letzten Oefnung vom Erdhaufen den er aber erst Morgen Anzuendet.



Er nimmt das Holz von Alten Mangobaeumen 



Hier wird morgen der Koks rausgehold  aus dem Erdhaufen 

Die letzte Feuerstelle .


Fg.

----------

